# Help me find my long lost friend... Foxy Lady



## lucy.ratcliff (6 March 2013)

06.03.2013 - One of my best friends - Foxy Lady and I parted company back in September 2007. As I suspect she does not have a Facebook page of her own, I am going to have to rely on Foxy's new friends to help me find her. So, I hope everyone can see the funny side of why I am now sat on my bed, late at night, in Qatar (in the Middle East) creating a Facebook page to find her...

For those of you who haven't yet twigged... Foxy is a horse. Yes, I am mad! Now please read on...

Foxy has always been a fond memory for me, a very happy memory. This evening, however, as I lay in the middle of a relaxing massage, my little eucalyptus eye patch over my face, wondering about random things like will there be enough sun to go to the beach at the weekend, my eyes sprung a leak. That beautiful, fun, carefree, slightly crazy Foxy Lady popped into my mind out of no where. What on earth was this?! 

Now is not the time to tell you all how I explained to the lady when she removed my eye patch why I was crying in the middle of her massage but suffice to say that was a little awkward... haha, oh Foxy, 4,000 miles away and you still have a wonderful ability of getting me into difficult, yet hilarious situations...! 

So I would like to ask a little favour from my fellow Facebook companions around the globe. I am going to England in three weeks - 28th March 2013 - 5th April 2013. Please can anyone with any idea of where she could be help me? For those of you who have no idea about horses or Foxy - yes, I appreciate you are probably (or definitely) thinking I am a lunatic - please ignore those thoughts for a second and share this page and help spread the lunacy of love. I only hope this will reach her in time and find her safe. If I could pay my dear friend a short visit when I return to England with a polo and carrot, it would honestly make the pony loving, jodhpur clad teenager inside of my extremely happy! 

Thanks everyone - Foxy I'm coming to find you, you crazy mare! X

P.S. For those of you who can help - she is a chestnut mare, white star on her face. About 14hh and no white socks - makes preparation for Pony Club and hunting that little bit easier for the mud loving pony. Always needs to be on a diet and is a member of my big butts club. She would be very roughly about 16years old now. I owned her when passports became a must for ponies, so in her passport she used to live in a little place called Umborne, Shute, Devon and is not fit for human consumption, she was owned by a girl called Lucy Cole. After this she moved to Exmoor to a family by the surname of Dru - this is all I have. (Plus the photos on Facebook page to help - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help...dy/338067566314389?id=338067566314389&sk=info ) - please email information to me Lucy Ratcliff via Facebook (my profile picture is Foxy, so you can find me.)


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 March 2013)

I've liked and will share.


----------



## lucy.ratcliff (7 March 2013)

Thank you very much - really appreciate your help blucanoo1990


----------



## smellsofhorse (7 March 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Twiggy14 (12 March 2013)

She couldn't by any chance of ended up in Liskeard, Cornwall? 

Years ago...must of been about 5 but im not sure exactly, I went to see a stunning 14hh BSJA pony for loan who looked exactly like her from what I can remember. Had an amazing jump, looked after me very well! I think she'd been affiliated under something beginning with M as well but can't for the life of me remember it. I didn't get her in the end as I was growing too fast but she was called Foxy, or jumped under Foxy Lady. She went out of loan to someone else but there is a great chance her owner still has her because it was a loan for 2/3 years before having her for her children to jump. 

Could she of been able to affiliate?

If so, I can talk to my mum about who owned her. 

It may not be the same pony but you never know


----------

